# What is the best strategy to apply your generator



## Rustygun (Mar 21, 2014)

Greetings everyone

I recently was able to get a generator. I have wanted one a long time but they are just so expensive. I am very glad to have one and sweated out a couple ice storms this year but our power didn't go out. In the past we have had our power go out at least a couple times a year, once for 30 days after a straight line wind storm tore up our entire area. That was rough.

Anyway, I have been studying generator maintenance and have a good handle on that now. So my question is this. What is the best way to harness my generator to power my house?

I recently sold a house and am renting because I am in a transition period. Therefore I can not wire the house with a transfer box as I would prefer. 

My options are run a lot of extension cords to things in the house or backfeed through the dryer outlet. I am leaning toward the backfeed option as it seems to make more sense, but so far have not found a power cord with the ends I need to do that. I need 4 prongs to the generator and three to the outlet. I am getting the feeling backfeeding like that is not supported by manufacturers.

Another question I have is if it is raining or snowing what is my best option to shield my generator if I need to put it near the house? Should I build some short of kick down cover I can store flat? The generator is on a rolling frame so it is off the ground. It just needs a cover on top and maybe two sides.

I have a shed about 25 yards behind my house. My deep freeze is there and I don't want to lose all my meat if the power goes out in the summer. I could leave the generator in the shed and run cords to the house. That is one idea. That would require a lot of cords going a long way across wet ground. 

I am seeing a lot of cords and some are very expensive. I want cords that work and won't be over loaded but don't really want $100 cords. What is the lowdown on cords. What gauge is best for general use?

My generator is a Troybilt 5550 and I feel very fortunate to have it. A buddy is going to give me some gas cans and I have some Stabil ready to go. 

I am sure these are very basic questions to guys in the know but they are a mystery to me. Electricity is my worst area to boot. The light never came on in my head so to speak when I was studying electricity. 

I am going turkey hunting in the morning so I will check back Saturday afternoon hopefully one shotgun shell lighter. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If you can't wire the house for a transfer switch then go with extension cords it is the best and safest way to get power where you need it plus back feeding is against code and highly illegal due to the fact that you'll be sending voltage back through the lines and potentially kill an electric company lineman who is trying to restore the power


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Like Tractornut says, BACKFEEDING is ILLEGAL. Don't even do it once. That's why you can't find a cord to do it. One wrong move and you can be killed or kill someone else AND/OR you might destroy that new generator you're so proud of.

Just use heavy gauge extension cords if you have no other option.

Running the generator in the shed or ANY confined space is asking for trouble. They put out a lot of heat and carbon monoxide. You need plenty of ventilation, an open door or window will not do. 

A simple lean to that you can fold out of the way will protect your generator from rain/snow.


----------



## Dqalex (Nov 25, 2012)

The last thing you want to do is Back feed. Don't do it. It not worth the cost. I saw some hookup's the day after Sandy on my block that I could not believe. Very unsafe by people who should know better. I also saw some very in genius ways of keeping generators dry and secure. Some used folding tables or doors on top, small generators under trucks chained to axles. Like others have said NEVER run it in your garage or near a window or any opening near your house. Make sure you chain it up or block in it with a truck. Its easy to find the house that has generator in the dark LOL I dug a hole bought a 1/2 inch security chain put a large bolt and two large washers on the end. Dig the hole around 4ft and mix up two 80 pound of cement and fill the hole.


----------



## Rustygun (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

I am no longer considering the back feed idea after reading you all's info. My plan is to get some extension cords and handle it that way. I see a plug in that goes into your four prong plug and gives you three extra plugs so I may get one of those. 

I am going to come up with a way to shelter my generator. Probably some kind of hinged affair I can fold down flat when not in use. You all are right I am going to need some kind of chain rig to secure my generator and I am going to come up with something on that. 

We were on turkeys right at sunup, but when they flew down they went the opposite way of where we wanted them to go. We got back on some later in the day but they were henned up. It rained hard for about an hour and we covered about 5 miles chasing gobbles. At least I have good boots and a rain suit. 

Thanks for setting me straight on the backfeeding. I guess most people use the cheapest, smallest gauge extension cords so maybe anything better than that will be good enough.


----------



## cantman (Mar 6, 2014)

How about something like this:

http://www.generlink.com/documents/GenerLink Cut Sheet.pdf

GenerLink.com - About GenerLink - The easy way to connect a home generator


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

cantman said:


> How about something like this:
> 
> http://www.generlink.com/documents/GenerLink%20Cut%20Sheet.pdf
> 
> GenerLink.com - About GenerLink - The easy way to connect a home generator


This looks interesting. I wonder how much they want for it?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Your utility has to approve it too. Give them a call first.


----------



## Rustygun (Mar 21, 2014)

That device looks very interesting Cantman. I am going to study on that.


----------

